# Lowrance StructureScan - Tidbits for tuning



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been asked many times how I tune my Lowrance HDS units and StructureScan to get the clarity I do with my set-up, and I've read the comments posted that say "I don't get the images that LP gets on his system".
Really, there are only some limited adjustments you can do with StructureScan, the way it is programmed out of the box does a pretty dang good job, so I'm thinking it's got to be something else that I may have done different&#8230;

Here's my opinion, right or wrong;

The most critical part of getting good images is the installation and tuning of the LSS-1 transducer. If the "eye in the water" isn't installed or tuned properly you'll never get the images that this system is capable of producing. 
Okay now, how anal did y'all get when you installed your transducer? 

First, the transducer for the LSS-1 unit is going to provide the best images at an operating speed of 3-6 MPH, it's not designed to give high speed images and it's not going to produce clear images while setting still. Since it's not designed for higher speeds, and since the transducer is very expensive, there's no reason to mount it low on the transom where it is more likely to be damaged from stumps and such. Pick a spot that is about half way between the pad of your boat and the water line while running about 4 MPH or so. Pick a location that ensures there will not be any interference below or to the sides of the transducer, don't worry about the motor because you can trim it up slightly and it'll be out of the way.

The transducer must be as close to level has possible "at operating speed".
Mounting it level "side to side" is the easy part, just ensure you mount the bracket so it is parallel with a straight edge across the back of your boat, i.e. the top of transom, pad step, etc. at a location that's in the water at slow speeds and clear of objects that will interfere with the signal.
For now, adjust the front to back position of the transducer at what you "think" will be close to level when it's in the water. 

Remember that I said the transducer has to be setting level in the water while "at operating speed"... not while on the trailer in the shed or hooked to the back of your truck going down the road. 
What is the bow position of your boat while it's on the trailer? What is the bow position when you're running at 3-6 MPH? More than likely the bow is raised higher, which is going to give you skewed images unless the transducer is adjusted to be level while the boat is slightly bow up "at operating speed". This is the part that I think may be preventing people from getting their best image, their transducer is back end low in the water while at operating speed. 

The only sure fire way I know of to fine tune the front to back adjustment of the transducer is by having my electronic level in the boat with me. I don't know that a standard level will do this because the bubble may be topped out and you wouldn't know for sure what angle you actually are at.

From experience, I know that I normally run between 3-5 MPH while searching the lake bottom for structure, so too tune the transducer I run the boat at a consistent 4 mph by GPS, turn on the electronic level, place it on a stable surface in the boat, and record the degree of angle my boat is while running 4 MPH.
After obtaining this reading, the next time I unhook the trailer I make sure it is on a relatively level surface across the width of the boat, unhook the trailer, put the level back in the same EXACT spot in the boat, and adjust the bow height with the tongue jack to achieve the same degree I had on the lake while running at 4 mph. Now I place a small torpedo level on the LSS-1 transducer and adjust the bracket to level it out front to back.

That my friend's is as close as I can get it to perfect!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

After seeing the images you posted of the vehicles underwater, you obviously did a great job of installing your electronics!


----------



## e.k (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey LoneStar !!! Check your pm's


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Answered ya back EK.

-LP


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Down scan*

Hey Lonestar proud
Thank you for that info i think it will help me out, i have the transducer
level right now while the boat is on the trailer.
I have a Elite 5 DSI and so far im not very satisfied with it's performance.
One other thing i have the floatation pods on the back of my alumacraft
tunnel hull and im thinking the turbulence is interfearing with it also.
Any thoughts on that 
Thanks terry


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for all that LoneStar. I'm just about ready for the next phase of tuning. All thanks to you.
GoneFish'n


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

LP, thanks for sharing your expertise. That's the 2Cool way!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Fishon21 said:


> Hey Lonestar proud
> Thank you for that info i think it will help me out, i have the transducer
> level right now while the boat is on the trailer.
> I have a Elite 5 DSI and so far im not very satisfied with it's performance.
> ...


Terry,
Can you take a picture of your transducer location on your boat and post it? Try to show the whole transom if possible. The E-5 DSI is downscan only so there shouldn't be a problem unless the ducer beam is being partially blocked by the floatation pod(s).

-LP



GoneFish'n said:


> thanks for all that LoneStar. I'm just about ready for the next phase of tuning. All thanks to you.
> GoneFish'n


Good luck with your new toy Charlie, glad I could help.

-LP


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Is your transducer on a bracket on back? Will you post a picture of your install?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I went to the boat show on Monday, of the week it was in town. It was the day of the heavy rain, and the Lowrance Rep was a little bored. I stood and chatted with him regarding the Structure Scan, sensitivity, and such, for about 45 minutes. He gave me some really great pointers, and today on Conroe, I got some images, like you have shown, Russ. Individual fish, stacks of fish, and interpretation, of same. It really helped my old ***, to read it better. LOL


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Fishon 21 I had the exact same boat last year. The only way I got a desent scan was to run slow 2-3mph. And mount the transduser even with the bottom of the boat on the mounting bracket. DO NOt mount it on the flotation pods. They will leak and fill with water which will cause your boat the lean and drive poorly. The other option is to put it on the trolling motor, I have seen that work well but is limited to when you are on the trolling motor. hopr this helps.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

WhiteBassFisher, if you will go back to my post on Dec. 30, called something like "would you believe 44 years!" you'll see LoneStarProud's installation. I' mounted mine the same way....works good for so far.
Charlie


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Fishon21 said:


> Hey Lonestar proud
> Thank you for that info i think it will help me out, i have the transducer
> level right now while the boat is on the trailer.
> I have a Elite 5 DSI and so far im not very satisfied with it's performance.
> ...





dsim3240 said:


> Fishon 21 I had the exact same boat last year. The only way I got a desent scan was to run slow 2-3mph. And mount the transduser even with the bottom of the boat on the mounting bracket. DO NOt mount it on the flotation pods. They will leak and fill with water which will cause your boat the lean and drive poorly. The other option is to put it on the trolling motor, I have seen that work well but is limited to when you are on the trolling motor. hopr this helps.


I've never actually seen one of these mounting blocks, but it's a heck of an idea. If they work on aluminum then you could mount the ducer on the floation pod without worring about leaks from screw holes...

http://www.sternmate.com/

-LP


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Transducer*



Lonestar Proud said:


> I've never actually seen one of these mounting blocks, but it's a heck of an idea. If they work on aluminum then you could mount the ducer on the floation pod without worring about leaks from screw holes...
> 
> http://www.sternmate.com/
> 
> -LP


 Hey dsim3240

My transducer is mounted on the mounting block , i would never drill holes
in the pods , just saying , i have not had the time to do it but i will be readjusting the angle of the td the way lonestar proud had talked about
Lonestar Proud i will send you a photo when i get a chance 
Thanks for ya'lls time and help
Terry


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

GoneFish'n said:


> WhiteBassFisher, if you will go back to my post on Dec. 30, called something like "would you believe 44 years!" you'll see LoneStarProud's installation. I' mounted mine the same way....works good for so far.
> Charlie


Thanks Charlie! I did take a look.
I also went to the Lowrance website so I could view their installation instructions.


----------

